# how big must they be?



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

just as topic stateshow big to they have to be


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

5-6''


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

damm thats going to be forever


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

ONEmike said:


> damm thats going to be forever


 Not realy,if your talking about reds,they grow real fast.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i have them in a 36" gal right now and i have 6 of them im going to up grade to a 75 or 55 gal


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

bigger the better


----------

